# Remington 115 JHP anywhere?



## x645 (Oct 14, 2009)

Been searching and no luck so I came here, first post. I'm looking for Remington 115 gr. JHP bullets to reload with, no luck anywhere finding them elsewhere. Primers and most other reloading supplies are coming back, at least here but I'm picky. Thanks


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

If you can't find the Remingtons, you might try Berry's Bullets. They make a real nice copper jacketed 9mm bullet. I have real good luck with them.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> If you can't find the Remingtons, you might try Berry's Bullets. They make a real nice copper jacketed 9mm bullet. I have real good luck with them.


Montana Gold has them, 115 grain but they're not Remington's. That is the same JHP weight I use for my reloads. Just my .02.:smt033


----------

